# Looking for employment in Purchasing



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I have experience in Distribution and Manufacturing Purchasing and Inventory Control. I would like to find a position with a goal orientated, team minded company that needs a helping hand in obtaining their future goals. Please PM me and I will email you a resume.

Thanks in Advance---Cliff Smith


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

My sister isdegreed, a CPIM and is APICS certified. If you run across anything that is not a fit for you, but you think may be a fit for her... please give a shout. I will do the same on my end. Good luck!


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Will do!


----------

